# Amazing chainsaw carving video



## fsfcks (Feb 26, 2010)

Apparently this is Big Daddy from Bioshock 2 (whatever that is). Amazing video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HCTNmBXPKU&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## ultimate buzz (Feb 27, 2010)

*Wow*

This person is really good! I wish there was a more detailed portrayal of the techniques they are using for attaching the add ons. There are quite a few other cool chainsaw videos by the same poster: Thejeisonsan . Thanks for posting.-ken


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 28, 2010)

Sweet video! I enjoyed that.


----------



## EdenT (Feb 28, 2010)

*Wow!*

Incredible skill. Shame he only does those comic figurines. Something a little more natural/real would be awesome. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Feb 28, 2010)

Did anyone notice how dull the big saw was?:jawdrop:


----------



## mga (Feb 28, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> Did anyone notice how dull the big saw was?:jawdrop:



lol...i did.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 1, 2010)

*Did anyone notice....*

THAT HE WAS DRESSED AS A PSYCHOPATHIC MURDERER?????


----------



## NCTREE (Mar 2, 2010)

I think he dresses like that to keep the sawdust off. I noticed from carving that #### gets everywhere. I think the mask help so that he doesn't have to wear eye protection. I do admit though he looks like the Texas Chainsaw massacre meets Mike Myers... or is that Jason??? been a while since i've seen a good horror movie.


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*Convinced...*

Ok, I have the mask (mine even glows in the dark!), the jumpsuit, bandana and the single heavy glove that I can't find the match for...now all I need is the crane, heavy equipment, time, money and skill. Nope, not ready yet.


----------

